# Sponsor step children



## mel77 (May 29, 2010)

Can anyone please give me some advice on sponsoring step children? Do we need the fathers permission, pretty sure he wont willing give it and is there any way around this?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope you don't need it, as long as you (male) is married to the natural mother then you're OK. Let's face it the father has gone and you don't know where he is don't you not......

I've done this, seriously, you'll be fine, taken into a side room where you have a coffee with the captain, and he signs it.


----------



## mel77 (May 29, 2010)

So it's as easy as that, if we do not know where he is?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Nope you don't need it, as long as you (male) is married to the natural mother then you're OK. *Let's face it the father has gone and you don't know where he is don't you not......*
> 
> I've done this, seriously, you'll be fine, taken into a side room where you have a coffee with the captain, and he signs it.


So how did this interpretation come into the original question or am I missing something here .... 

Suggest you seek sanctioned legal advice rather than this forum for something this serious!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> So how did this interpretation come into the original question or am I missing something here ....
> 
> Suggest you seek sanctioned legal advice rather than this forum for something this serious!


That's what i said and there was no problem, even though i knew exactly where the father was, but the rigmarole of going through the process of getting him to sign all the docs etc. (he was in Spain) just wasn't worth it.

It's just a way to cut corners, and cos it's your son, you want him here in the family, it has no bearing on the father's rights - in my case the father came over a few months later, we get along just fine.

Lawyers are generally rip off people here, you'd be wasting your money, they grow fat and happy on the ignorance of expats.


----------



## vharms (Apr 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That's what i said and there was no problem, even though i knew exactly where the father was, but the rigmarole of going through the process of getting him to sign all the docs etc. (he was in Spain) just wasn't worth it.
> 
> It's just a way to cut corners, and cos it's your son, you want him here in the family, it has no bearing on the father's rights - in my case the father came over a few months later, we get along just fine.
> 
> Lawyers are generally rip off people here, you'd be wasting your money, they grow fat and happy on the ignorance of expats.


Me and DH had same issue 2 years ago, we got round it by going to court and making DH legal guardian of DS. We had a good PRO when going through the visa process which helps! there is a ruling that step children needed a 1 year visa but we somehow got DS a 3 year visa. no hassle and peace of mind as DS can now approve medical treatment etc!


----------

